# Preventing hair loss on tren



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 9, 2012)

You think nizoral 2 percent, rogaine and topical spiro will help out? Anything else I can add


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 9, 2012)

nioxin and propecia worked for me on anadrol


----------



## trackstar19 (Aug 10, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> You think nizoral 2 percent, rogaine and topical spiro will help out? Anything else I can add


It will help, yes, but it might not necessarily stop it entirely. That will come down to how prone you are to MPB and genetics. Without using those things while on tren/mast/etc. = insane loss of hair. While using those things = slower rate of hair loss. That's my experience with it at least. Jealous of brahs who don't get any hairloss issues while on cycle.


jay_steel said:


> nioxin and propecia worked for me on anadrol


 I believe propecia is ineffective at combating MPB from 19 nor's. Or perhaps that was with DHT based roids? Or both? I can't remember. Propecia is quite effective when i use it while just on test, though.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 10, 2012)

worked well for me at least, while on drol i was pulling hair out. My hands would be covered in them, but it did help allot. The nioxin help with getting it back, my hair was extremely thinned out at one point. It is back to normal now.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 13, 2012)

Tren is the most androgenic commercially available AAS. It binds very actively with the androgen receptor and will accelerate MPB should one be genetically inclined.

Propecia has no effective on the androgenic properties of tren since tren has no interaction with the 5-ar enzyme.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 15, 2012)

We have received good feedback on the benefits of using Toco 8, our Vitamin E supplement on cycle to slow hair loss.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 20, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> We have received good feedback on the benefits of using Toco 8, our Vitamin E supplement on cycle to slow hair loss.



I second this, many reports of success using Toco-8 for hair loss


----------



## BBPowder (Aug 20, 2012)

ryansm said:


> I second this, many reports of success using Toco-8 for hair loss



I've heard this on the rumor mill. Never read a study though. 

All hail bro science. 


bbpowder@securenym.net

Ask for price and product list!!!


----------



## iSteroids (Aug 20, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> You think nizoral 2 percent, rogaine and topical spiro will help out? Anything else I can add



have you considered any natural hair-loss solutions?


----------



## Oitepal (Aug 20, 2012)

Toco-8 by Primordial performance Is what I use. Have not taken Tren before but I have taken other things and my hair is still thick.


----------



## VonEric (Aug 20, 2012)

Hairloss?? I'm trying to figure out how to battle the hair gain.. lol.. maybe I'm just getting old.. getting hair on my shoulders and back.. just random weird stragglers or patches.. not sexy lol.. had my back waxed.. bad moved it plugged every damm pore I have on my back.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 21, 2012)

BBPowder said:


> I've heard this on the rumor mill. Never read a study though.
> 
> All hail bro science.



Because you haven't bothered to research, it is broscience?

FYI:
United States Patent: 7211274


----------



## Dannie (Aug 21, 2012)

19-nortestosterones, such as deca or tren, do not convert to DHT, but the weaker DHN (which doesnt cause baldness but can cause ED or deca dick)


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 21, 2012)

I lost alot of hair doing a test tren cycle. But I wasn't using any remedies like nizoral or topical spiro. So it could have been the test. My last cycle i noticed hairs falling out on npp test var but my hairline looks the same. Also I just started rogaine which is supposed to cause a shed. So I had no idea if it was shedding from rogaine or test lol.





Dannie said:


> 19-nortestosterones, such as deca or tren, do not convert to DHT, but the weaker DHN (which doesnt cause baldness but can cause ED or deca dick)


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 21, 2012)

Rogaine causes a shed?


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 21, 2012)

Mangroomer


Google it. The shit


----------

